# Excel help needed for idiot



## farmboy (20 September 2005)

I have used the Excel spreadsheet to make a stock managing system which suits my simple needs except for one small problem - I would like my percentage cells to show red when negative eg  - 7.26%. 
Can someone help with this please?


----------



## rembrandt (20 September 2005)

Hi farmboy ... select a cell and click on Format>Conditional Formatting> and you will see Condition 1 ... select 'Cell Value is' and next select 'Less than' and next type in '0' ... next click on 'Format' button and select 'Color' = Red ... OK and yer done.

You can then copy/past (drag if a column) 'paste special' and select 'Formats' as required.


Cheers ...


----------



## farmboy (21 September 2005)

rembrandt

Great - thanks for that.


----------

